# Hipster alert!



## pmastello (9/2/13)

So this is what our fine hobby has become. After the good ol days of our fathers brewing for economics then the AG/BIAB revolution, now we arrive here at hipster brewing.
http://vimeo.com/51318855
Is this a good thing? I can see the motivation - homebrewing is great fun and the small batch stuff makes sense in a place like New york. But what about how its now very cool to homebrew and drink beer? the only prerequisite is an ironic beard or moustache (does facial hair know about irony?), thick rimmed glasses and a desire to make your beer into art.
I know an investment banker in Sydney, around 28yo very hip and cool, just bought a braumeister and was telling me about his smoked chipotle porter. Really?

For those of you outside of Sydney or Melbourne, you may not have seen this as a trend, but if you do live in a metropolitan area, what do you think?


----------



## Judanero (9/2/13)

Does that mean that if one was home brewing before it was cool, then they may in fact be a hipster? Without even knowing it! :unsure:

I like anything that gets more people home brewing... had a few mates that've taken up the obsession last year and whenever we catch up for barbies the girls all go do their thing while we swap beers and talk recipes. :beer: everybody wins.


----------



## JDW81 (9/2/13)

I think what it shows is that brewing your own can be a hobby for all. It's like food. There are always going to be people who try and be really clever (almost to the point of wankery) with what they do, and then on the other side of the coin brewers who are happy with their off the shelf kits. 

If hipsters want to brew their own unique style and call it art then more power to them. The more people who brew, the more business all of our LHBS will do, and the more business they do, the greater their ability to stock a wide range of ingredients for the rest of the brewing community. 

JD


----------



## hsb (9/2/13)

I think ironically unironic ironic facial hair in the brewing industry might be a good thing?!


----------



## Yob (9/2/13)

damn that mash is thick :lol:


----------



## Judanero (9/2/13)

hsb said:


> I think ironically unironic ironic facial hair in the brewing industry might be a good thing?!


In the same vein as when they cultured the yeast from one of the Rogue brewers beard?


----------



## doon (9/2/13)

so what they dont have internet access and delivery in New York?

pretty sure shit loads of home brew stores around america could of delivered this, they have just put a nice hipster spin on it so idiots who wear over priced clothes that look like they are from vinnies will buy it


----------



## doon (9/2/13)

dont support the big guys! all whilst tweeting from their iphone


----------



## jlm (9/2/13)

If either of those 2 turned up at a case swap, I'd glass the [email protected]@@s. Not 'cause they're hipsters, but because they turned up with 4 tallies from their batch.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (9/2/13)

Good for them, who wouldn't want to make a living out of something they have a passion for?

As for how they look and what they wear.

I would like to think that homebrewers are too cool to be so judgemental about superficial things like that.


----------



## doon (9/2/13)

Nope because hipster fucks give me the shits


----------



## Black Devil Dog (9/2/13)

Easily shitted off then, you must hang out with bum.


----------



## doon (9/2/13)

yeah i guess. When i see them in their 300 dollar cardigans that are made to look like it cost tree fiddy it makes me want to punch them


----------



## Judanero (9/2/13)

doon said:


> yeah i guess. When i see them in their 300 dollar cardigans that are made to look like it cost tree fiddy it makes me want to punch them


Well it was about that time that I noticed that this "hipster" was about 8 stories tall, and a crustacean from the protozoic era


----------



## bum (9/2/13)

Gingerbrew said:


> what do you think?


That we should protect beer and make sure no one else knows it is good. **** people different to me that like the same things as me!


----------



## tavas (10/2/13)

Judanero said:


> Well it was about that time that I noticed that this "hipster" was about 8 stories tall, and a crustacean from the protozoic era


Goddam Succubus!


----------



## squirt in the turns (10/2/13)

doon said:


> so what they dont have internet access and delivery in New York?
> 
> pretty sure shit loads of home brew stores around america could of delivered this, they have just put a nice hipster spin on it so idiots who wear over priced clothes that look like they are from vinnies will buy it


The urbane urban hipster is be able to boast a more complete involvement in the process if it can ride its faux-fixie down to the store and fill its Jansport backpack with just enough ingredients for its 400 ml batch.

The video was tolerable until she started talking about the zombie apocalypse. Gorram hipsters and their memes.


----------



## jimi (10/2/13)

Sub-group prejudice? - show 'em if you got 'em


----------



## pk.sax (10/2/13)

What's a faux-fixie?

I really wanna know. Like really really. And does it skid? Can you, like, ride it backwards? I haven't, like, worked that out yet.


----------



## Econwatson (10/2/13)

I think it's a good way for the producer to sell ingredients for over the odds, the people who buy it will make one batch and then not clean it and never do it again!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Adam Howard (10/2/13)

They could just get a Braumeister.

I think it is good to see people brewing, no matter who they are. Brewing on such a small scale is something I have considered sometimes to be able to brew heaps of different beers without having to drink an entire keg of it before moving on. What I don't get is how they haven't killed each other after spending every minute of every day together.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/2/13)

Gingerbrew said:


> I know an investment banker in Sydney, around 28yo very hip and cool, just bought a braumeister and was telling me about his smoked chipotle porter. Really?
> 
> For those of you outside of Sydney or Melbourne, you may not have seen this as a trend, but if you do live in a metropolitan area, what do you think?


Braumeister , bar humbug, hes not a real brewer anyways. h34r:
Nev


----------



## Rowy (10/2/13)

It was bound to happen with craft beer becoming trendy amongts your young inner city types (such as one of my sons).


----------



## super_simian (10/2/13)

doon said:


> yeah i guess. When i see them in their 300 dollar cardigans that are made to look like it cost tree fiddy it makes me want to punch them


You clearly know nothing of hipsters.


----------



## Rowy (10/2/13)

super_simian said:


> You clearly know nothing of hipsters.


He probably knows about the same as you do about footballers.


----------



## squirt in the turns (10/2/13)

practicalfool said:


> What's a faux-fixie?
> 
> I really wanna know. Like really really. And does it skid? Can you, like, ride it backwards? I haven't, like, worked that out yet.


It's a single-speed bike that looks, for all intents and purposes, like a fixie, but has a freewheel. Thus it spares the cash-flush but time-poor hipster the laborious task of actually learning to ride a fixie, while still imbuing them with all the credibility. Until they start coasting, of course.

It would have to have brakes, so I'd say it can skid. I suppose you could ride it backwards after a running start, or if you were good at 180s.


----------



## bum (10/2/13)

But what do footballers know of bicycles?


----------



## winkle (10/2/13)

Hipster are every where these days - this from Ratebeer for example


> Pliny the Younger is sort of a lightning rod for a lot of other
> conversations, whether they entail the rare-beer-seeking subculture or
> an influx of n00bs who happened to read about the latest fancy beer
> release in their local paper. (As a friend would put it: “They tossed
> ...


Still I guess its thier cash that keeps craft beer bars open rather than us tight-arses.


----------



## jammer (10/2/13)

I hate them now,more than I already did. Which was a lot. 
Come to Newtown if you want to see them in their natural habitat!


----------



## Goldenchild (10/2/13)

everytime i read this thread all i could think of was this



just watched half an hour of there videos. hilarious!

im not one though h34r:


----------



## Spiesy (10/2/13)

Whilst hipsters generally shit me to tears, these are my sort of hipsters.

Good on them.


----------



## Spiesy (10/2/13)

goldenchild said:


> everytime i read this thread all i could think of was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is totes AWESOME!


----------



## pk.sax (10/2/13)

squirt in the turns said:


> It's a single-speed bike that looks, for all intents and purposes, like a fixie, but has a freewheel. Thus it spares the cash-flush but time-poor hipster the laborious task of actually learning to ride a fixie, while still imbuing them with all the credibility. Until they start coasting, of course. It would have to have brakes, so I'd say it can skid. I suppose you could ride it backwards after a running start, or if you were good at 180s.


Ah, thanks. Must say that it's easier to give a girl a single speed rather than a fixie...

Heh, I s'pose I could be mistaken for a hipster in disguise cuz I kept the brakes. Safety.. Yada yada (training weights). Besides, most purpose built road riding fixies come with brakes, those track bikes just don't look up to handling street abuse. Road conversions can't skid, so... No point really. Tbh, hurtling downhill on a freewheel with only the brakes to depend on scares the shit out of me.


----------



## garyhead.design (10/2/13)

What I don't get about this video is that they said there was no brew shop in NY. But that's crap, because I've been to one, it's even in brooklyn, true it's in a bit of a rough industrial area were the locals didn't speak much English.... but it's still there.

I bought a counter chiller from there. It's amazing, 316 plates, if my chill water is cold enough, it can chill 23L of wort to sub 17ºC in under 3 minutes. It was a bitch to get through airport security though.

The brew shop was pretty awesome though, all their grain could be purchased out of drums by the scoop and their hops were pretty cheap. I actually think it was cheeper to buy Galaxy over there than it was from my local brew shop, which is bullshit when you consider shipping.

But I have to say, I'm only 25 and have only been brewing for 3 or so years, there is no way I would call myself hipster.


----------



## Batz (10/2/13)

A lot of us Hipster dudes around these parts. You come back now hear !


----------



## jammer (10/2/13)

Batz said:


> A lot of us Hipster dudes around these parts. You come back now hear !


Hipster rule #1.... Real hipsters wouldn't call themselves hipsters!


----------



## Batz (10/2/13)

Did we fail?


----------



## jimmy01 (10/2/13)

Good luck to them.


----------



## winkle (10/2/13)

Batz said:


> Did we fail?


They've got the facial hair sorted B)


----------



## /// (10/2/13)

jammer said:


> I hate them now,more than I already did. Which was a lot.
> Come to Newtown if you want to see them in their natural habitat!


Swing by Young Henrys any Friday and you will see plenty of froth providing nutrients for the yeasts in bears, armpits and what not. Lucky you have Ben, he plays 2ws just to screw with em'. Dunno if it is a lack of sunlight that makes their skin bubble when he puts on that radio station, soap or otherwise.

And from most Hipster chicks i've seen, he must be something unknown to any other woman and necessary cool,but one thing for sure he is punching above his weight.


----------



## Edak (10/2/13)

PCB_Brewer said:


> What I don't get about this video is that they said there was no brew shop in NY. But that's crap, because I've been to one, it's even in brooklyn, true it's in a bit of a rough industrial area were the locals didn't speak much English.... but it's still there.
> 
> I bought a counter chiller from there. It's amazing, 316 plates, if my chill water is cold enough, it can chill 23L of wort to sub 17ºC in under 3 minutes. It was a bitch to get through airport security though.
> 
> ...


When I went to NY in May I couldn't find a single HB store in Manhattan, I asked around, googled, mapped, everything and the closest was somewhere out in Queens and that was not even worth going to apparently. 

I agree that a BM would be okay for an apartment.

Hipsters get bored of everything quickly so I wouldn't worry about them getting into homebrew. HB will convert them into non-hipsters.


----------



## super_simian (10/2/13)

Rowy said:


> He probably knows about the same as you do about footballers.


No. He knows nothing of hipsters. I know more about rapists footballers. You really have a wide-on for footy players huh? Must have been those early touching sessions in the showers...


----------



## jammer (10/2/13)

Yup. Been to young Henry's. I actually thought I'd walked into a video shoot for a Duran Duran clip,but with bad facial hair. 
They've even got lots of bike racks for the fleets of fixies. 
God luv em....


----------



## /// (10/2/13)

jammer said:


> Yup. Been to young Henry's. I actually thought I'd walked into a video shoot for a Duran Duran clip,but with bad facial hair.
> They've even got lots of bike racks for the fleets of fixies.
> God luv em....


Bit too undiscovered that band is ...


----------



## fletcher (11/2/13)

more power to em. their beer might be amazing, and good on em. if they can make a few beans for their troubles then definitely good on em; i'd bloody love to. if it's terrible and still makes them money, DEFINITELY good on em haha.

i live in a metropolitan area, and in a few years will actually be moving to NYC, and i love diversity in everything. honestly. sameness bores the living SHIT out of me. the more brewers, the better the hobby / pastime / profession becomes for everyone. cheaper, more accessible, different ideas, techniques, research, improvements. the list goes on.

i have respect for home brewing's beggings and excitement for it's future; whoever is in it. the more walks of life involved, the merrier.


----------



## petesbrew (11/2/13)

I don't see a problem. Sure it's a huge amount of effort for only a few bottles, but it is designed for apartment brewing.

Love the bondi hipster vid. Those guys are legends.


----------



## Rowy (11/2/13)

super_simian said:


> No. He knows nothing of hipsters. I know more about rapists footballers. You really have a wide-on for footy players huh? Must have been those early touching sessions in the showers...


Again you persist with your boring generalisations. What was it? Now let me think you were the nerd at school who would have loved to play but did not have the physical skills to play and that envy still persists to this day. Or the kid that saw all the athletes get the girls you wanted and used to fantasize about at night.........Could it be that it was the footballers you used to fantasize about at night and your hateful attitude stems from knowing you could watch but not touch........whether it was one of these or some other unlucky event in your self obsessed and over opinionated life please spare us the hate little man.


----------



## super_simian (11/2/13)

Rowy said:


> Again you persist with your boring generalisations. What was it? Now let me think you were the nerd at school who would have loved to play but did not have the physical skills to play and that envy still persists to this day. Or the kid that saw all the athletes get the girls you wanted and used to fantasize about at night.........Could it be that it was the footballers you used to fantasize about at night and your hateful attitude stems from knowing you could watch but not touch........whether it was one of these or some other unlucky event in your self obsessed and over opinionated life please spare us the hate little man.


Wow you are so _perceptive_. How did you work out my life story with such accuracy?


----------



## pk.sax (11/2/13)

Sheesh. Save it for a face to face get together!


----------



## goomboogo (11/2/13)

I wish the fish bit this easy.


----------



## Rowy (11/2/13)

More than happy to let it rest PF...............didn't start it......................happy to save it for a face to face


----------



## Phoney (11/2/13)

Edak said:


> When I went to NY in May I couldn't find a single HB store in Manhattan, I asked around, googled, mapped, everything and the closest was somewhere out in Queens and that was not even worth going to apparently.


You musnt have googled very hard.

I was there in June & found Brooklyn Homebrew. While not exactly in Manhattan, it was only a 10 min trip on the subway off the island. They were great.


----------



## garyhead.design (12/2/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> You musnt have googled very hard.
> 
> I was there in June & found Brooklyn Homebrew. While not exactly in Manhattan, it was only a 10 min trip on the subway off the island. They were great.


That's the shop I visited in July. What a winner!


----------



## winkle (15/2/13)

When too much facial hair is barely enough....
http://craftbeerds.com/?utm_source=RateBeer+Weekly&utm_campaign=0e92c50880-rbweekly28_7_2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/2/13)

winkle said:


> When too much facial hair is barely enough....
> http://craftbeerds.com/?utm_source=RateBeer+Weekly&utm_campaign=0e92c50880-rbweekly28_7_2012&utm_medium=email


Who would have thought I would live long enough to see this .
The world really is a wonderful place :blink:
Nev


----------



## super_simian (17/2/13)

Rowy said:


> More than happy to let it rest PF...............didn't start it......................happy to save it for a face to face


 Yes, yes you did.


----------



## winkle (1/3/13)

Lastly


----------



## brad81 (1/3/13)

If wearing a cardigan gets you a root and drinking beers at the same time, can it really be that bad?


----------



## hughbert (4/3/13)

my girlfriend bought me the brooklyn homebrew shop book for my birthday last year. it's got some great recipes in it. 

as a result, myself and a few mates were going to try and replicate their 1gallon kits here. after a few months of researching tho i deduced the market here is just too small and we couldnt get the cost down enough to make me not feel like im ripping everyone off.

then Adrian here beat us to it anyway.

http://brewsmith.com.au

Their kits make some pretty good beers ive tasted a few! good for getting people into it as it's a small box and everything you need is there. i scare quite a few people off by showing them the equipment i use, no matter how much i stress it's easy to do!


----------



## matho (5/3/13)

saw a chick riding a penny farthing around the back streets of redfern today, made me think of this thread, it would have to be the ultimate fixie wouldn't it.


----------



## bum (5/3/13)

Queen of the hipsters!


----------



## brad81 (5/3/13)

Scare the shit out of her.

1) identify penny farthing riding hipster
2) immediately lie down face up in the path of said hipster (or genuine penny farthing riding historian)
3) free upskirt glance (because you used your phone or 100x zoom penis extension lens) for all on AHB because you are the toppest bloke ever for sharing
4) profit, glory, and awesomeness

fin


----------

